
Show HN: Don’t like having a million tabs open. Be more productive - saleeh
https://desktop.appmaker.xyz
======
saleeh
You probably have a few websites that you use all the time. perhaps Mail,
customer support ticket system that you need for work, a time-tracking site
you use to track and bill hours for clients, or a web game you just can’t get
enough of. If you’re tired of pulling up your browser each time you need to
access it, you have an alternative: transform it into an app.

Web2Desk is a tool to convert your favorite websites to the Desktop app in
just one click. Regardless of Platform( OSX, Linux, Windows). And its free

Looking forward to the feedback

